# 5 diagsunes in ~3.3 seconds on a 2x2x2 (CLL)



## Robert-Y (Dec 1, 2013)

(~0.66 seconds per diagsune)

Algorithm: R' F R2 F' U' R' U' R2 U R'
(Thanks to Mollerz for finding the algorithm)

Cube: Moyu Lingpo

I used to have trouble just doing one diagsune under a second


----------



## Username (Dec 1, 2013)

Fingertrick vid plz


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 1, 2013)

0_o


----------



## Username (Dec 1, 2013)

Username said:


> Fingertrick vid plz



Nevermind, I think I got it



Spoiler











I can't do it nowhere near as fast as you though


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah you got it


----------



## Username (Dec 1, 2013)

The inverse is actually decent too (Diagantisune)  Have you tried it?


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 1, 2013)

Yep, I can do it in around the same speed (Best time for doing 5 diagantisunes is also sub 4 seconds )


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 1, 2013)

0.49 single

edit: 0.41, but I think there was a slight bad start/stop


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 1, 2013)

Can you try filming a sub 0.5 or least sub 0.55 single please? I like to see if it looks much faster


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 1, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Can you try filming a sub 0.5 or least sub 0.55 single please? I like to see if it looks much faster


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah, that looks much faster 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 1, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Yeah, that looks much faster
> 
> Thanks for sharing



I can't seem to be able to to 5 in a row really fast though. My best is 4.06.

edit: Just got 0.45 which seemed good.
edit2: wat 0.42
edit3: and again 
edit4: 0.427 on cam


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 2, 2013)

I wonder how practical this finger trick is in a solve.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 2, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I wonder how practical this finger trick is in a solve.



Quite well actually, since AUF slows nicely after it.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2013)

Anyone here have a camera with good fps? A new iPhone or Samsung Galaxy Note 3/Galaxy S4 for example. Can film in 120 FPS which would show how the fingertrick works in an actual timed one, rather than a slow one.


----------



## kcl (Dec 2, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Anyone here have a camera with good fps? A new iPhone or Samsung Galaxy Note 3/Galaxy S4 for example. Can film in 120 FPS which would show how the fingertrick works in an actual timed one, rather than a slow one.



My phone can do 60 which is enough for a decent slowmo


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 2, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Anyone here have a camera with good fps? A new iPhone or Samsung Galaxy Note 3/Galaxy S4 for example. Can film in 120 FPS which would show how the fingertrick works in an actual timed one, rather than a slow one.



IIRC my brother's camcorder can go up to 240ish fps for 3 seconds or something.



kclejeune said:


> My phone can do 60 which is enough for a decent slowmo



This slow motion was shot on 60fps.


----------



## kcl (Dec 2, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> IIRC my brother's camcorder can go up to 340ish fps for 3 seconds or something.
> 
> 
> 
> This slow motion was shot on 60fps.



It's because you did 1/16 haha 1/5 and faster is usually pretty clear. But anyone with a canon powershot something can do like 240fps.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> My phone can do 60 which is enough for a decent slowmo



60 FPS would be blurry as hell. If you slowed it 3 times, so 20 frames per second, that's still too fast to see much, and slowing it any more and it get's super blurry.




antoineccantin said:


> IIRC my brother's camcorder can go up to 340ish fps for 3 seconds or something.
> 
> 
> 
> This slow motion was shot on 60fps.



Yeah... can't really see much with that slowmo. I'd think you'd need at least 300+ for it to be easy to see, or better... http://youtu.be/OubvTOHWTms?t=2m1s


----------



## Username (Dec 2, 2013)

I can record at 240 fps with decent quality. I need really good lighting though :/ I might try it later today

OT: I got .89 with stackmat (with pickup)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 2, 2013)

This fingertrick is impossible.


----------



## kcl (Dec 2, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> This fingertrick is impossible.



Or you're just a nub :O


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 2, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> This fingertrick is impossible.



Seriously?! I can do it in solves pretty easily. I guess Rob just loves his wristy algs.

I really hate the other one, regrips and I don't get along.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 2, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I wonder how practical this finger trick is in a solve.


Well I think it's quite reliable in my experience

Here's a video of an official solve with that fingertrick: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0671-XnIkRI
It's not the same alg though, but I did use that R F' U' R' wrist trick of mine 

I deliberately chose to do the diagsune alg 5 times in a row and not just once, to show how reliable it can be

@Tim Major: You could download my video and go through it frame by frame (frame rate of my video is 30fps though...). I think it will help a little bit...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 2, 2013)

I end up slowing down really badly at the F' and U'.  
I can do the normal one in .6 though. So I guess its not a big deal.


----------



## Username (Dec 3, 2013)

.87 with pickup on stackmat


----------



## kcl (Dec 3, 2013)

Username said:


> .87 with pickup on stackmat



Daang


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 3, 2013)

Yey my alg.

Yeah I didn't like the standard one and suggested this to Rob and he came up with this swagalag fingertrick. I can do it in .6-7, probably like 1-1.5 in solves though.


----------

